# Any of you blaze but dont smoke cigs?



## MrPuffAlot (Jul 21, 2007)

I have one friend that gets high, 
but doesn't smoke cigarrettes..

I find that simply amazing.
dont know how he does it..


----------



## Kupunakane (Jul 21, 2007)

I don't smoke cigs, on rare occasion a good cigar, but thats like never so yeah basically I don't smoke. Love the mj though.
smoke in peace 
KingKahuuna


----------



## SENS1MILLA (Jul 22, 2007)

i smoke daily and hate cigarettes. thats just me.


----------



## allgrownup (Jul 22, 2007)

I smoke daily.....

I cant stand anything about a cig.... taste, smell, no buzz......  

they are totally worthless and horrible for your health.  quit while you still can.


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 22, 2007)

Yup, i don't smoke cigs, but rarely a cigar. Mostly cigars socially, like at a party or something. Cigs taste nasty and it's a big turn off for girls and wicked bad for your health lol. I have friends that smoke though especially after smoking weed because it increases their high lol. 

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## SENS1MILLA (Jul 22, 2007)

word the way i see it is if im hurting my lungs with chronic why destroy them with cigarettes.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jul 22, 2007)

i smoke weed daily...i dont smoke cigs....period.however i do enjoy a blunt every now and again.


----------



## Capone (Jul 22, 2007)

Mr.Wakenbake said:
			
		

> i smoke weed daily...i dont smoke cigs....period
> 
> diddo that


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jul 22, 2007)

I spent way too much time in my life smoking cigs and hating it. I wanted to quit the damn things 6 months after I started smoking them.

It took me 40 years to quit em, and that was after some heart attacks.

Be smart, put those suckers down and run away from them.

I love my weed.

A reputable study just concluded recently that showed evidence that long term smoking of MJ did *NOT* increase your chances of cancer.

I sure liked hearing that, because I was ready to risk it to continue geting my buzz with weed. Now, it turns out that it isn't a risk.

I like that.

Throw those cigs down and go cold turkey. You'll love yourself for it. Wanna smoke? Light up a J. 

It took me 10 years before I quit patting my pocket for a pack that wasn't there. Those puppies are seriously additive.


----------



## SENS1MILLA (Jul 22, 2007)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> It took me 10 years before I quit patting my pocket for a pack that wasn't there. Those puppies are seriously additive.



man thats crazy i knew they were addictive but thats extreme. lucky you kicked the habit!!


----------



## Draston (Jul 22, 2007)

I have one roommate that smoked weed and cigs and another that smokes weed and only smokes cloves when he is high and I just smoke weed.


----------



## SweetmadnesS (Jul 22, 2007)

i smoke lots of weed, and lots of ciggarettes. my favorite is when youve smoked so much, your at the peak of your high, and you have a ciggarette, and it takes it to a completely different level. 
ciggarettes are bad, dont smoke them.
more for me.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 22, 2007)

I don't smoke tobacco.


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Jul 22, 2007)

ive been addicted to cigarettes for so long.
to be totally honest, i can't quit smoking because
i really have no REAL want to quit.  

I know its bad, I should stop, but dont really want to.
catch22.

It probably would take a couple of heart attacks to force me to stop.


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Jul 22, 2007)

know whats funny.

i realized ive conditioned myself so much with smoking a cigarette and
taking a DUMP.  If I don't have a cigarette, i can't have a proper
bowel movement.

thought i share..

Goodmorning ESTers..


----------



## 2qwic2c (Jul 22, 2007)

MrPuffAlot said:
			
		

> know whats funny.
> 
> i realized ive conditioned myself so much with smoking a cigarette and
> taking a DUMP. If I don't have a cigarette, i can't have a proper
> ...


 
^^ That is what I like to call way to much info! lol...but yeah I smoke weed daily and cant stand cigs taste like crap, dont get you high and are expensive to all hell not to mention the health risks that come with them.


----------



## Pot Belly (Jul 22, 2007)

*Smoked for 20 years.......*

and finally kicked that nasty habit cold turkey. Can't stand cig smoke now. And stinky cig butts are worse! I don't really blame the person if you're hooked, that nicotine and habit is very addicting. I never thought I'd ever quit.

Also didn't realize when I'd go outside for a smoke, that I still stank up the whole house when I came in.    

I love weed. I won't stop smoking it.


----------



## tcbud (Jul 22, 2007)

i smoked for over twenty years, during that time i had quit for maybe ten, so that equals thirty years smoking on and off.  Each time i quit, once for five years, i started back again. Tobacco and the chemicals they put in Ciggarettes are so addicting, each time i quit i always thot it was for good.  I even had open heart surgery when 33 and the first thing i did when i got out of the hospital was have a Ciggarette!  Thiis time one year after another try at quiting i think i really have kicked the habbit, but only the rest of my life will tell.
Good advice - Dont smoke Ciggarettes, if you have to smoke, roll a joint.  The ones who say "i can quit any time" are kidding themselves. It is not propaganda, bad things really do happen to your body when you smoke Ciggarettes.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 22, 2007)

I smoked 2 packs a day for almost a decade.  I quit when I got pregnant with my 1st son.  I am the biggest non-smoker now.  It's been 10 yrs tobacco free now, and I am very glad I stopped.  I couldn't afford my habbit these days.


----------



## AlienBait (Jul 22, 2007)

Don't smoke cigs, but I do smoke a tobacco pipe.  I also grow my own pipe tobacco.


----------



## kinggs (Jul 22, 2007)

never smoked cigs and never will.


----------



## berserker (Jul 22, 2007)

I smoked cigs for about20 years and then one day I said I was done with them,Havent smoked since 4 yrs now,But i am making up for it by smoking more weed:woohoo:


----------



## Rehab is for Quitters (Jul 22, 2007)

Never smoked cigs and never will. But I LOVE my weed, smoke it daily. The few times that I did try to smoke a cig  (in college) they always made me sick to my stomach. I guess they affect people differently.


----------



## Dyannas son (Jul 22, 2007)

sometimes i smoke a cig after i smoke ganja..
but not all the time i have had asthama all my life cigs make my chest get tight.unlike weed i can smoke it alot and feel 100%.


----------



## T-Bone (Jul 22, 2007)

Never have smoked Cigs, but then again when i'm high, all i want is ice water, seriously, sometimes it gets so bad that i think i'm gonna' drowned myself, weird huh?
~T-Bone


----------



## MJ20 (Jul 22, 2007)

Like most so far I smoke weed but not cigs.I do however roll the weed onto the cig; it's so convenient.lol.At the end I take a puff or two but I need to stop that.I usually remedy it by pulling the paper up, closer to the top of the cig so the lit weed doesnt fuse with the tobacco.


----------



## Rehab is for Quitters (Jul 22, 2007)

T-Bone said:
			
		

> Never have smoked Cigs, but then again when i'm high, all i want is ice water, seriously, *sometimes it gets so bad that i think i'm gonna' drowned myself*, weird huh?
> ~T-Bone


 
I got this same thing going on. Here's a thirst quencher for you: make a pitcher of Chrystal Light lemonade, then squeeze a fresh lemon into it. If you;re feeling really frisky, toss the rind right into the batch. Then serve over ice with a sprig of mint leaf. Don't forget to use a straw. Heaven....


----------



## allgrownup (Jul 23, 2007)

Hahah T=Bone.  I feel the same way.  I drink cold brew tea by the gallon  :shocked: 

Crystal light and vodka...one of my favs


----------



## triprey (Jul 23, 2007)

Pot Belly said:
			
		

> *Smoked for 20 years.......*
> 
> and finally kicked that nasty habit cold turkey. Can't stand cig smoke now. And stinky cig butts are worse! I don't really blame the person if you're hooked, that nicotine and habit is very addicting. I never thought I'd ever quit.
> 
> ...


 

What Pot Belly said, but 30 years for me.:doh: 



Become an organ donor, you may save a life!


----------



## TiTZ420 (Jul 24, 2007)

thats how i started out. i smoked just weed then a couple months into it i started smokin cigs. wish i woulda just kept with just weed but to late for that


----------



## stoneybologne (Jul 25, 2007)

pack a day, marlboro reds

definitley more addictive than weed. i think that if weed were cheaper and i could smoke a pack of joints a day, i might be able to kick the cancerstick


----------



## ganjasmokr (Jul 25, 2007)

smoked camel filters pk a dy 4 5/6 years quit 5 days ago


----------



## Ishibubu (Jul 25, 2007)

I usually only take a few puffs of a cigarette to get that little nicotine buzz. So thanks to me not having an addictive personality I can really just puff on a cigarette when I want the buzz *usually when i'm already blazed*


----------



## rasta (Jul 25, 2007)

iv been smoking weed for about 31 years and have never smoked a cig in my life,,,not unless you count the second hand smoke ,,,,yes the lady rasta smokes a pack of marlboro aday and is slowly killing herself and me at the same time,,,,p,l,r


----------



## UkDealer (Jul 29, 2007)

i smoke weed and not cigs but i do use cig in spliffs so.. lol


----------



## Type_S150 (Jul 29, 2007)

I smoke buds, but not cigs. I used to though. Here is where I am at according to quit keeper, lol.

I have been quit for 1 Year, 2 Months, 2 Days, 16 hours, 9 minutes and 22 seconds (428 days). I have saved $1,714.68 by not smoking 8,573 cigarettes. I have saved 4 Weeks, 1 Day, 18 hours and 25 minutes of my life. My Quit Date: 5/26/2006 6:22 PM


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 29, 2007)

Wow Type S150 - what a neat site.  I quit a 2 pk a day habbit 10 yrs ago.  I should go see my stats.


----------



## killersmoke (Jul 29, 2007)

i used to smoke 20 black&mild a day back when i wuz in 12th grade...i noticed it slowed me down alot on the football field so now i smoke 100% marijuana nothing else....besides blunts


----------



## imsoborednow (Jul 29, 2007)

Just pure greeeeennnnnn here ....man.....


----------



## Type_S150 (Jul 29, 2007)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Wow Type S150 - what a neat site.  I quit a 2 pk a day habbit 10 yrs ago.  I should go see my stats.


You should be rich by now, lol. Good job man.


----------



## clever_intuition (Jul 29, 2007)

I smoke cigs and wish I had the will to quit, but only a few of my friends smoke cigs (We all smoke pot though)


----------



## vitocorleone (Jul 29, 2007)

I like ciggs and my fav way to have an indulgent smoke is a flavored Blunt..... so, I like my tobacco but I don't smoke---I quit a few years ago.............save my lungs for the chronic...... PEACE OUT SLIGGA!!!!


----------



## ivoryline13 (Jul 29, 2007)

I've been smoking cigs since I was 12.
lots of my friends smoke them too.
I know how bad it is for you
and on top of that it is completely pointless
but I still can't talk myself into quitting.


----------



## BSki8950 (Jul 29, 2007)

i have never once tried a cig and never will


----------



## BSki8950 (Jul 29, 2007)

but i love my bud


----------



## ivoryline13 (Jul 29, 2007)

that is good.
don't get into cigs
it's like quicksand.

I love my bud too : )


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jul 30, 2007)

After a spliff I have to have a cig it tastes 10x better when I'm high.
One more thing I hate smokein cigs in the summer it tastes like dust.
But in the winter it tastes better and has more flavour.


----------



## ktownlegend (Jul 30, 2007)

i've smoked cigs for 11 years and bud for the same amount of time, i should've never started smoking cigs, and i can't find it in me to quit. but bud on the other.......thats per say "Mary Jane, my wife, my life, my way to live"


----------



## Draston (Jul 30, 2007)

Soon as I started smoking my friends picked up cloves. They love them and I used too. For about 2 weeks after we would get high we would light one up to keep the buzz going...

I got tired of them and care a little more for my health as well. Also, the taste of the cloves tasted like crap and now I can't stand the smoke smell of them. Mary Jane on the other hand, I love...


----------



## Type_S150 (Jul 30, 2007)

Type_S150 said:
			
		

> You should be rich by now, lol. Good job man.


errrr, I mean *wo*man.

Note to self; Read user names.


----------



## Type_S150 (Jul 30, 2007)

For anyone that wants to try and quit, or when they do, I spent alot of time on about.com in the cessations section and did alot of reading when I finally decided to quit. It helped me very much. I also picked up a quit counter off the internet that keeps track of how long its been, how many cigs out have not smoked, money you have saved so far, etc. If I can do it anyone can, you just have to want to bad enough. I have not even had a puff of any kind of tobacco since I quit well over a year ago. Every time I tried to quit before I would always break down and smoke when I was high or had a few drinks, then, next thing I know I was back to a pack a day.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 30, 2007)

Type_S150 said:
			
		

> errrr, I mean *wo*man.
> 
> Note to self; Read user names.


 
Haha, it's ok.


----------



## KBA in CT (Jul 30, 2007)

Only ganga for me. Tried cigs but got sick and tired of coughing too much my first time. I sware i will never smoke a cigarette in my life.


----------

